# Tata Nano



## TranspoVA (Apr 1, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Most-Emailed...dfaeb41edb80ddd


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 1, 2010)

Nothing better than some hot Tatas.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 1, 2010)

I wonder how Tata/India's lemon laws work.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 1, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I wonder how Tata/India's lemon laws work.


Does the car have to burst into flames three time before they replace it?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 1, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how Tata/India's lemon laws work.
> ...


Yeah, but the real bitch is trying to get it running again after the first 2 times.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 1, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Does the wind-up key not fit in the slot anymore or something?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 1, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Flyer_PE said:
> ...


The slot is plastic, so it melts in the first or second fire.


----------



## TranspoVA (Apr 1, 2010)

I was surprised that it actually had a backseat to put a kid in


----------



## csb (Apr 1, 2010)

It wasn't the car...it was the celebratory marigolds.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 1, 2010)

Are Indians still similar enough to colonial Englanders that they spontaneously combust?


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 1, 2010)

See this goes to show how much better life was under imperialism. Her majesty would have never allowed such filth on the streets of her Royal Indian Colony, unless it was a Triumph of course.

Rule Britannia!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 2, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> See this goes to show how much better life was under imperialism. Her majesty would have never allowed such filth on the streets of her Royal Indian Colony, unless it was a Triumph of course.
> Rule Britannia!


----------



## MGX (Apr 2, 2010)

Your worst case with the Triumph would be that a rainstorm would break out, the car would quit running and then and only then catch on fire.


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm hoping for a re-release of this jewel!!! It's a BMW


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 2, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> Rule Britannia!


Growing up our doorbell played this song. Thanks to your comment I've spent the morning scouring for a musical doorbell that plays this and I've been listening to Rule Britannia mp3's.


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 4, 2010)

God save the Queen!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 5, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> God save the Queen!


It's a fascist regime!


----------

